# cutting veneer letters



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am doing an inlay and came up with this ... glued two veneers together , sandwiched between two pieces of hardboard, cut with scrollsaw .


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They came out great, looks good. Good tip for cutting.








 







.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Those came out super good.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the hardboard was fastened with doublesided tape, a soak in lacquer thinner releases the tape and did not bother the titebond 2 that the veneer was laminated with. This worked well and I plan to use the hardboard shapes to scribe for the inlay. Only downside is I think the tempered hardboard was a bit rough on the scroll saw blades. Thanks for looking


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got done with the inlay. Turned out pretty good, had to redo the n because it wasn't seated deep enough in the field and sanded through the face lamination


----------

